# Any ideas on haunt line entertainment?



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a whole dribve to fil with something inexpensive but scary and, well... entertainment!
I may or may not have an working electric chair (with drill motor)
and I am defintly having a prison cell with etheir a static prop or actor in it (mabye atalking skull if I have the money and time)
But all that still leaves alot of space!


A crime sence, (Kinda Cheasy)
More graveyard (It's concrete)

I DON"T KNOW

Any Ideas?


Thank's


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

an urban zombie outbreak quarantine zone?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*good Idea!*

I think I may just do that!
Have some hedge hogs and barbed wire! and some signs saying CAUTION ZOMBIE OUTBREAK and have sort of a apocalypse Zombie war!

Thanks So Much!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

no problem figured with a lot of concrete as you mentioned it would be the easiest and best fitting setup. throw around some blood and a few outbreak signs and should work well. maybe even add some zombie group sounds for ambiance


----------

